# Incoming ... Digitech Cabdryvr!



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I bit the bullet and ordered myself one of these. I'll be using it exclusively for recording in a nice (but small) rehearsal space/studio I recently built in my basement. I'm hoping that it will sound great with my guitar going into effects, and an Amp-in-a-box (Xotic SL Drive), then the CabDryvr straight into my Tascam DP24 (recorder/mixer).

I know what's missing from this chain is an actual amp. But the only option that attracts me while using my amp would be to buy something like a Suhr Reactive Loadbox. Alas, I don't have the money for it.

I have considered whether I should use a digital amp sim on my Zoom G3X right before the Cabryvr. My instincts say no as I find the digital overdrives and dirt sound pretty uninspiring on this pedal, and it may affect what is already a great thing I have going with the SL drive. Would it be fair to say that the amps on the Zoom would be just as uninspiring as the Zoom's overdrives? I think the Zoom amp sims require more processing power/ Would that make them potentially more realistic? (paging mhammer!).


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Let us know what you think. I was thinking 0f getting one for recording direct.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Seems interesting. I have heard some pretty good demos with the G3. 

Yesterday I was at cosmos when a worker there seemed pretty excited to be taking delivery of one of these. Not cheap though. $1700 at L&M.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

mister.zed said:


> Let us know what you think. I was thinking 0f getting one for recording direct.


Will do. It might take awhile as I am unaccustomed to playing a "miced" version of a cabinet. It's always a different feeling, even if it's your own amp/cab that's being miced.


----------

